# 223



## CoyoteBlitz (Apr 11, 2007)

what is a good gun(make and model) in .223? 
:sniper:


----------



## saskcoyote (Dec 30, 2006)

**** a nator: I have two .223s, one a Remington 700 BDL and the other a Tikka Whitetail Hunter. Both can shoot better than I can.

If I was to buy another .223, I would seriously consider a CZ American or Varminter. I have a CZ in .22 rimfire, have another in .17 on order and people I've talked to give all CZs, including centre fires, top marks.


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

What do you want to do with it? Savage has many offerings and I firmly believe Savage is the best value in a rifle. You could check their web site, but to narrow it down to a model, I need to know what you want to do with it.


----------



## CoyoteBlitz (Apr 11, 2007)

shoot coyotes, grounhogs, crows stuff like that.
:sniper:


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

savage/stevens, or cz. good caliber choice.


----------



## Architect414 (Nov 9, 2006)

If you are looking for something fun to shoot and something that shoots descent AR's are always fun and the options are almost endless.


----------



## CoyoteBlitz (Apr 11, 2007)

i found a Savage 10FCM Serria that i really like but on the website it says it doesn't come in 223. how can i figure out if it does come in 223? can i special order one in 223?
:sniper:


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

I guess they don't make much in .223 these days at Savage. Call there custom shop and ask for Efie Sullivan. I am positive that they can do it in there custom shop. I think it would cost about $100 extra, but maybe not. It cost me $110 extra when I order my 116FCSAK in 300 WM from the custom shop so I could have 2 inches added to the normal barrel length.


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

http://savagearms.com/downloads.htm

If you download there catalog, the last few pages have a chart that will show you all the models that come in 223. The Stevens does, as well as several of the Police models. Check out this one.... http://savagearms.com/10fp.htm

Doesn't come with the detachable magazine though. I don't know how much you care about that.


----------



## CoyoteBlitz (Apr 11, 2007)

thanx a lot, don't really care.
:sniper:


----------



## CoyoteBlitz (Apr 11, 2007)

by any chance do you have the custom shop number?
:sniper:


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

I looked around, but I don't have it any more. I am sure that if you called one of these numbers found (below) on their web site, and asked for a direct line to Effie Sullivan, they will help you out. I found her to be extremely helpful. I do still have her email address. PM and I'll send it to you. I won't post it here without her permission.

Phone: (413) 568-7001
Fax: (413) 568-8386

General Business Hours:
Monday-Friday 8:30AM - 4:30PM EST*
Closed for lunch between 12:00 PM and 12:30 PM

Service Dept (Firearm Repair & Parts) Hours:
9AM to 4:00 PM EST

:sniper:


----------



## caribukiller (Oct 30, 2006)

223 is a great gun i use mine for geese and caribu and if you think that 223 isn't enough for caribu just ask the one i shot last weekend


----------



## SDHandgunner (Jun 22, 2004)

What type of load and or bullet are you using in the .223 cor Caribou ?

I have heard nothing but good about the .224" 60gr. Nosler Partition out of the .223 on Deer Sized Game and am just curious if that is what you are shooting.

Larry


----------



## Aaryq (Jan 25, 2007)

AR 15. It's nice. It's as good as killing insurgents as it is varmints.

Have Fun. Be Safe.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

I would consider insurgents and varmints in the same category, with the varmints having the edge in the evolutionary scale.


----------



## CoyoteBlitz (Apr 11, 2007)

i found a Bushmaster that i like but its $1325 are they really worth it?
:sniper:


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Yes, everbody should own an AR of some sort. Just because!


----------



## 280IM (Mar 28, 2005)

Jiffy said:


> Yes, everbody should own an AR of some sort. Just because!


If you don't like them why would you want to own one?


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Because they are the closest thing we have to "combat arms." What are you going to defend yourself with? Your old thrudy-thrudy?

Be prepared and ever vigilant gents! Always!

Better yet, get an AR and pratice! Know how to use it when you may need to!

And yes it CAN happen! I'm not going to be one to stand by and let it happen to me. Are you? What are you? A sheep or a wolf?

Sorry for going off topic but it was asked.


----------



## 280IM (Mar 28, 2005)

Because they are the closest thing we have to "combat arms." What are you going to defend yourself with? Your old thrudy-thrudy?

I have several rifles that will compete with a AR . I just don't like AR"s

And yes it CAN happen! I'm not going to be one to stand by and let it happen to me. Are you? What are you? A sheep or a wolf?

You might what to remmber what Teddy R said "speek sofly but carried a big stick."

Better yet, get an AR and pratice! Know how to use it when you may need to!

It's comforting to know there is someone among us that is a complete expert on the ARs. 
I have an M1 Grand Springfield Armory Made in 1942, I think that is a combat weapon. 39 Years ago had a lot of expirence with COMBAT weapons, I don't claim to know it all about them as I don't really like them.
I like and have Per 64 Winchesters and German build sporter rifles.
I just don't like ARs and think they are over priced.

BTW I have an old thurdy-thurdys it works fine


----------



## CoyoteBlitz (Apr 11, 2007)

Jiffy said:


> What are you going to defend yourself with? Your old thrudy-thrudy


Hell ya the first summ***** that breaks into my house is gonna get a hole the size of a softball blown in him.
:sniper:


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

280IM said:


> Because they are the closest thing we have to "combat arms." What are you going to defend yourself with? Your old thrudy-thrudy?
> 
> I have several rifles that will compete with a AR . I just don't like AR"s
> 
> ...


Sounds like something a sheep would say.

Aren't you suppose to stay in your corner and I in mine?

Welcome to the "new world!" Wake up!


----------



## 280IM (Mar 28, 2005)

Sounds like something a sheep would say.

Can say anything to anyone with out insulting them?


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Mods, I'm willing to let this one slide. Doesn't look like he can.

**** a nator,

I'm not talking about some guy breaking into your house. I'm talking about defending yourself againest something MUCH bigger than that. Nevertheless, I like your spirit man! :beer: It's nice to know we have young guys out there like you. It makes me proud!

*****edited to be PC...........***


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

Jiffy,

Cool it. I'll be the one letting it slide.

Going nowhere fast and locked.

RC


----------

